

Online Learning Activities to Build Learning Communities - johnlaskaris
http://www.talentlms.com/blog/online-learning-activities-to-build-learning-communities/

======
johnlaskaris
Two online learning assignments that promote application and reflection.
Anyone interested in elearning should read that.

